# Debussy - String Quartet op. 10 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As an intro here's a fine recording of this quartet by the talented Esme Quartet. 






With over 120 recordings this was never going to be an easy task and I've had to be quick, decisive and very selective. Skip-listening and prior knowledge of recordings helped a lot in the early stages and there are a number I've not had a chance to listen to. I'm not going to dwell on those recordings and there are some fine recordings there that didn't quite make it into the mix (eg. Vertavo Budapest, Meccore). Anyhoo, I ended up listening to over 30 shortlisted recordings intently and I decided to rate them with a score from 40 (10 for each movement). Yeah I know that sounds a bit @nal but it was the easiest way to do it! Here's the final standings. You may agree or may not but I will say that every recording on this list I either own or would be happy to own. Where appropriate I may mention couplings. Here goes...

_32 points_
Orion, Lindsays, Arcanto, Chilingirian, Sine Nomine, Alcan, Galatea, Jasper, Casals and LaSalle.

_33 points_
*Juilliard (1989) *- Some dryness in the recording knocks this fine one down a little.
*Signum* - beautifully poised account in fine sound
*Galimir* - coupled with a similarly fine Ravel and available for buttons.
*Orpheus* - beautifully played but lacks the character of better ones. The couplings are excellent.
*Melos* - classic late 70s recording with great depth.
*Takacs* - as above. Technically immaculate and great recording but a bit routine. Another with a better coupling.
*New Zealand* - this one gets better and better as it goes on. Youthful and highly enjoyable.
*Stenhammar* - starts out forcefully and brilliantly but fades in 2nd half. Ravel coupling is better.

_34 points (the business end) _
*Alban Berg *- consistently excellent classic performance with a reference Ravel in tow.
*St Petersburg* - let down by a sloppy 1st movement this one then goes on to fulfil its promise. 2nd movement is hugely impressive and vibrant.
*Tokyo* - very fine consistent, classic account.
*Benyounes* - youthful, quirky with 2 superb inner movements.

_35 points_
*Tinalley* - not as brilliant as their fantastic Ravel coupling but superlative playing. Needs more in the slow movement but otherwise exemplary.
*Van Kuijk* - the Ravel coupling is the star if the show but this is a fine cohesive recording with the necessary weight needed.
*Orlando* - tremendous quality and I love the grittier feel of their playing.
*Acies* - this excellently realised one-hit wonder came out of nowhere.

_36 points (now we're getting serious - these are thoroughbreds) _

*Italiano* - classic 60s account that is paired with their stunning Ravel. Still sounds amazing for its age.
*Ebene* - fresh, youthful, dynamically expressive, brilliantly recorded and with a killer 2nd movement.
*Belcea* - let down by a curiously underplayed opening movement. The rest is highly expressive, pure class and it ends brilliantly.
*Emerson* - not as highly charged as you'd expect (far from it) but they really do get this one bang-on and the slow movement is sublime.
*Eroica* - gut strings, dynamic, fantastic ensemble. Recorded sound is awesome and listen to those plucky pizzicatos.
*Alma* - another from nowhere and of a consistently superb standard across all movements. A real grower.
*Auryn* - from a superb disc of French quartets. Gorgeously recorded and beautifully characterful pizzocatos that had me purring.
*Brodsky* - one of the broadest readings out there but the Brodskys play the hell out of it. The andante is intensely beautiful and almost moved me to tears. The powerful final movement may be the best here.
*Hagen* - a performance of technical excellence, tremendous ensemble and expressive freedom that's only let down by DG spoiling the cello sound.

_37 points (OMG)_

*Kodaly* - possibly their finest performance. Smiles from start to finish. Never over sentimental and their killer tone and unfussy approach pay huge dividends. A group thoroughly enjoying themselves on this sounds-like-live performance. Cheap as chips secondhand too. Get it. Ravel coupling is also high quality.
*Talich* (2012) - whole approach is wonderful. Loads of character and a 3rd movement that has a melancholic quality that moved me greatly. The brisk standard of playing and recording on this one is just tremendous and makes their 80s recording sound very average. Yes.

38 points (near perfect)

*Jerusalem* - what a brilliant disc this is. Although the inner movements are tremendous its the start and end that seal the deal here. The quality of ensemble playing here is simply stunning.

*Avalon* - another that came from the fringes but boy do the Avalons sound good. Slightly more sentimental playing but the quality of the inner movements is absolutely sublime. A very pleasant and glorious surprise with excellent couplings.

*Hermes* - this young, French quartet finished joint top of the shop in the Ravel SQ and this is equally gallic and impressive. The dynamics and realisation of the performance sold me from the start. The recording is state of the art, the playing is alive and fresh and I couldn't fault it. Turn this up and it sounds even better. A desert island disc for me (because of couplings).
*Parkanyi* - rich in ensemble and with gorgeous textures this is a classy recording. Add to that Praga's best sound and this is a stonewall keeper

*Too Pick (39 points) 

Modigliani* - I've not always fallen totally in love with the Modigliani's recordings (but they are always at least very good). However this tour de force actually made me say "wow" out loud. Incredible sonics, amazing use of dynamics and a recorded sound that had me open-mouthed at times., the Modiglianis give a reading that's never brash but has an edge that is not only powerful but provides moments of incredible beauty. I loved every minute of this reactive recording and immediately played it again. As tearfully beautiful as the Brodskys were in the 3rd movement they still didn't beat the Modiglianis in one of the finest single movements I've ever heard. If you have a streaming service sample it on there. A stonking triumph.

To finish I just want to mention a real ourtider. The *Brooklyn Rider* quartet (on their highly imaginative Dominant Curve album) give a completely out-there performance that you will either love or hate but you should hear as it's totally unlike any other recording available. With a purposely sinewy sound, the Brooklyns attack the Debussy in punk-stylee. I'm not sure what I think of it, as it's quite a culture shock, but have a listen for yourself. If nothing it's not boring!


----------

